# Crop Circles



## KingKong (17/1/14)

Brewing an IPA with S04 at 17 (+/- 0.7), 25 litres. 

Due to bottle today and I have noticed a perfect circle pattern sitting on top of my wort within the fermenter.The pattern is the same colour and consistency as the other remaining small clumps of yeast and is about 3 to 4mm thick.There is only one circle. 

I have never experienced this before.

Yeast or infection ? 


............Ok for amusement sake I have left the above post as is. :lol:

I have just photographed the said wort and suspect 'crop circle' and following the photo with flash lighting the suspect circle up, inspected it more closely with a stronger torch.

It is indeed a rubber band with yeast stuck to it..... FML. A highly dirty and probably infectious rubber band (unless it was in there with starsan). I have NO idea how this got in there ??? 

Finger crossed. After two weeks fermenting it tastes fine and no obvious signs of infection. I may have gotton away with it.. (or may not).

:blink:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/1/14)

do you no-chill? looks like the rubber from the lid of your cube.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/1/14)

I agree with Liam, looks like the cap seal, when I got my shirt out of the fermenter it carried on fermenting and was fine.


----------



## KingKong (17/1/14)

Yes I do no chill. 

Mystery solved. Probably not the best thing to happen, doubt the top of the rubber would see any starsan when I clean the cube. Another item to pull apart and add to the list of things to clean on brew day.

Cheers for the solving the mystery.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/1/14)

*hopefully* the heat from the cubed wort would have killed any bugs which may have been hiding on the reverse side of the seal.


----------



## KingKong (17/1/14)

That's the theory of it. I doubt it would hurt to give it a spray and put it back in place. I wonder how many people pull the cube seal out to clean it. Probably the majority of people I would guess.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/1/14)

I don't, but should. A mate of mine once had a cube infection and found some black scum under the seal, which could have been the culprit.


----------



## .DJ. (17/1/14)

Ive had the exact same thing happen... beer was fine. Smell and taste will tell you all you need to know...


----------



## mckenry (17/1/14)

KingKong said:


> Brewing an IPA with S04 at 17 (+/- 0.7), 25 litres.
> 
> Due to bottle today and I have noticed a perfect circle pattern sitting on top of my wort within the fermenter.The pattern is the same colour and consistency as the other remaining small clumps of yeast and is about 3 to 4mm thick.There is only one circle.
> 
> ...


Bring a bottle small Sunday. Wont be carbed, but at least we can see if anything is developing. If it tastes OK now, it probably will be, but some off flavours do take a while to develop into fully rank.
p.s. that is if youre coming sunday?


----------



## KingKong (17/1/14)

mckenry said:


> Bring a bottle small Sunday. Wont be carbed, but at least we can see if anything is developing. If it tastes OK now, it probably will be, but some off flavours do take a while to develop into fully rank.
> p.s. that is if youre coming sunday?


Hopefully will get through. Probably a good sign that the yeast is clinging to it and no other infection like growth is on it. Yeah Ill try make it Sunday what time is it on ?


----------



## mckenry (17/1/14)

KingKong said:


> Hopefully will get through. Probably a good sign that the yeast is clinging to it and no other infection like growth is on it. Yeah Ill try make it Sunday what time is it on ?


pm sent


----------

